
Former Wired Editor: We Could've Been Google - nickb
http://www.observer.com/2008/former-i-wired-i-editor-we-couldve-been-google
======
hernan7
Mr Former Editor, I knew Google. Google was a friend of mine. Mr Former
Editor, you're no Google.

